# Your Favortite Gift



## Jade Tigress (Dec 26, 2006)

Ok...the wrapping paper is off! What's your favorite gift? No "just being with my family/friends"..."the smiles on my kids faces"...answers. What did YOU get that you love? 

For me, it was some perfume that I wanted and a nice warm coat for the Chicago winters.


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 26, 2006)

A pair of thermals (for those cold TAG caves  ) and some nice shirts. 


oh and a Martial Arts DVD "The Collectors" from Ceicei and family   artyon: 

Thnaks Ceicei (me hugging the whole family)


----------



## morph4me (Dec 26, 2006)

A weekend Aikido seminar in January, with instructors from various styles. What could be better than waking up early and getting thrown around all weekend?


----------



## Kreth (Dec 26, 2006)

As an amateur chef, I had two favorites: a 6 qt. travel crockpot, and a nice set of Farberware knives. They're not Henckels, but they're pretty sweet.


----------



## Ping898 (Dec 26, 2006)

for my favorites....
Shellcoder's Handbook and a high powered blender for me to make my smoothies with every morning


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 26, 2006)

Well I bought myself the H&K USP 9mm so the nice Universal Gun Cleaing Kit and Universal Patches, just means I will have to go shopping for more in the future.


----------



## Kacey (Dec 26, 2006)

My stepfather took the 2nd hard drive out of my old, slow desktop computer and installed it in a shell with a USB connection, so I now have a portable hard drive that will work on all my computers, and set up a wireless network between the computers... maybe now I can quit emailing files to myself!


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 26, 2006)

My New House and My new Business the Donut shop, but I bought them myself. One of my instructor got me a Dragons Lamp pretty cool and the students got me a Chess Set


----------



## Drac (Dec 26, 2006)

Got 2 favorites..A "Rocky" DVD collection that features I II III, the only ones I really liked and a velour bathrobe..


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 26, 2006)

My two son's gifts.  One was some Michigan State Pajamas and the other's gift was a folding knife and a multi tool kit that is small enough that I can wear it on my belt without anyone knowing.


----------



## karatekid1975 (Dec 28, 2006)

My most fav gift was from my honey. He got me a gift certificate to Ski Company for snowboarding gear. Now I just need snow ...... My next fav was a cool Japanese soup set from my best friend (we both love to cook and eat Japanese food). The next one is a chopper (for veggies) from my mom. You put a whole tomato or something in there and it cuts it up in one shot. I love to cook, and she thought that it would cut down on prep time, which it does. Thanks mom


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Dec 28, 2006)

The Nikon Coolpix L6 my inlaws got me, and the DVD my father got me, "Classic French Bread".  One of the best instructional videos for the kitchen I've ever seen.


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 28, 2006)

JeffJ said:


> The Nikon Coolpix L6 my inlaws got me, and the DVD my father got me, "Classic French Bread". One of the best instructional videos for the kitchen I've ever seen.


 

I was sure it was going to be a gun


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Dec 28, 2006)

terryl965 said:


> I was sure it was going to be a gun


Well, my parents moved recently, and to make up for the smaller space, my Dad gave me a huge chunk of his collection.  They weren't an Xmas gift though, it was just the first time I made it over there since they moved in November.


----------



## Tames D (Dec 28, 2006)

Drac said:


> Got 2 favorites..A "Rocky" DVD collection that features I II III, the only ones I really liked and a velour bathrobe..


 
I got the Ozzie and Harriet dvd box set...


----------



## fireman00 (Dec 28, 2006)

An Addidas Champion TKD uniform and an LL Beaner fleece.


----------



## Infinite (Dec 28, 2006)

My sweety got me a http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cajon Cajon drum.

Now I can sit and play funky base beats to primus.


----------



## bydand (Dec 28, 2006)

OK this is an easy one.  A tool box from my soon to be 9 year old son.  It is one he made for a woodworking project in Cub Scouts and has all the quality and fine finish an 8 year old can manage, but it is beautiful to me.  Knowing he worked on a project just for me is really, really special.


----------



## wee_blondie (Dec 29, 2006)

I was laid out with flu through christmas, so my best gift was the home-made soup my boyfriend's mum sent me!  My own mother lives abroad so it was great to have some home cookin!!


----------



## hemi (Dec 29, 2006)

Well I guess I am the only big kid, this year I got Gears of War and a 12 month subscription to X box live. 




Yes I am totally addicted to the VS death matches now LOL


----------



## JasonASmith (Dec 29, 2006)

The two Kwon gis that I got from the parents...they kick ***!
That being said, my Sensei gave me a REALLY good present for Christmas, which was the gift of Tekki Shodan! He said: "Here, go beat yourself to death with this one for a while". I knew that he was a good man(cue the ubiquitous Pirates of the Caribbean reference)


----------



## mrhnau (Dec 30, 2006)

I guess these would be considered odd to be a favorite present, but I got two books from my dad. Adrift in a Boneyard by Robert Lewis Taylor and Mists of Dawn by Chad Oliver. My dad told me stories of his favorite books growing up, and how they made an impact on his life. He took the time and effort to find them (been out of print for a while), so it was really meaningful  I'm looking forward to reading them! Will be neat to see what my dad read growing up  something a bit more obscure than the standard classics that everyone read.


----------



## shotokan-kez (Jan 1, 2007)

*Well my favourite this christmas has to be the doctor who box set with Chrisopher Eccleston..it's fab!*


----------



## empty cup (Jan 2, 2007)

A gift card to the last photography store around my area that still sells film and dark room supplies ( Yes I still shoot film sometimes). Money to buy a Shuai Jiao jacket. Since I am going to start training in that next week along with the ba gua. God Help me I got a Play Station portable and I"m addicted to the damn thing aaaaaccckkkk!


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jan 2, 2007)

A gift certificate to *Red Lobster!*


----------



## exile (Jan 2, 2007)

We didn't do presents this yearour forced-march trip to Vancouver sort of threw a sequoia-sized log across our planning for the holidayswe just used the time available to buy presents for our son; but at least I can tell you my favorite present to _give_---it's something called Roboreptile, a two and a half-foot long futuristically body-armored dinosaur with serious AI programming (including built-in `personality' capabilities), a truly evil visage, and advanced robotic movement abilities... now that I think about it, I think it may have be a present to myself along with Adrian; but never mind that! :wink1: The main point is, as soon as he saw it his eyes lit up and his face assumed a gleeful expression as evil as Roboreptile's, which made my day (and whole Christmas season) completely...


----------



## Cryozombie (Jan 2, 2007)

Gee I missed this thread when it was started...

I hate to say it, cuz its a downer... but...

See... because my family is so big... it does a gift exchange where everyone picks 1 name, and they buy for that 1 person, and then the bulk of your gifts come from the immediate family (husband, wife, etc)

Well, since I am single, and have no parents, I only got one gift this year...

It was a 6 pack of athletic sox.

Go Christmas!


----------



## kachi (Jan 2, 2007)

Easy... I got a 3-section-staff, which just brought me so much joy... And some pain, well no pleasure without pain I suppose


----------



## bookworm_cn317 (Jan 2, 2007)

From my mom: KISS perfume & a KISS trivia game.
From my granddad: Pokemon Ranger game/ Pokemon Ranger guidebook & a really cool outfit I saw at Charlotte Russe.
From my aunt: Clerks II on DVD


----------



## Drac (Jan 2, 2007)

QUI-GON said:


> I got the Ozzie and Harriet dvd box set...


 
I remember watching them...Boy am I old...


----------

